# [Q] MIUI usb connection?



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you all having success connecting your X to your computer? Mine doesn't seem to be able to find it. Is there a fix for this? I would love to be able to transfer files between them again(easily and not over wifi).


----------



## MechEng2723 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm having trouble with this as well.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It takes multiple plugins but it eventually connects.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah same with CM, mine takes two plug ins for it to recognize the phone.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Still having problems. Ive tried my desktop and my laptop, they both read my X as a DVD/CD Drive. When it is plugged in, a CD Drive appears and then says to insert a CD when clicked.... Anyone know a fix?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Flipfreak said:


> Still having problems. Ive tried my desktop and my laptop, they both read my X as a DVD/CD Drive. When it is plugged in, a CD Drive appears and then says to insert a CD when clicked.... Anyone know a fix?


Maybe you need to reinstall the drivers. You can get them from the Motorola website.


----------



## Johnly (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine worked on plug in number 2.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Johnly said:


> Mine worked on plug in number 2.


Mine too

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

mine recognizes on if i unplug and plug in again


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

On CM7, I've found the phone needs to be woken up before plugging in. If its in sleep mode, it doesn't connect.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

This sucks... of course only I would have issues with this. Fml. I guess will try reinstalling...


----------

